# Baby Elves



## TashaR (Jan 2, 2003)

Hi Everyone! I'm new here.  I have a slightly odd question...does anyone know how an elf pregnancy works? Would it be the same as human? I can't recall it being addressed in the books, but I thought I'd ask. I'm working on a fanfic *blush* and I'd prefer to be slightly accurate.

Thanks much!!
Tasha


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jan 2, 2003)

Pretty much the same, lasts 12 months instead of nine though.


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 3, 2003)

TashaR,
You will find some more information on the this Thread
Click Here


----------



## moon cloud (Jan 3, 2003)

awww! ickle elflings! _how_ cute?


----------



## TashaR (Jan 3, 2003)

Thank you all so much.  I appreiciate all the links...very interesting.


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 6, 2003)

You know, now I think of it, the whole Tolkien/fantasy world is kind off sick. If even Elven pregnancies are worked out (in detail)... What else do Elves differently. Do they also lose their teeth when they get older? 
(No offence intended though)


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wulf of Dunland _
> *You know, now I think of it, the whole Tolkien/fantasy world is kind off sick. If even Elven pregnancies are worked out (in detail)... What else do Elves differently. Do they also lose their teeth when they get older?
> (No offence intended though) *


They may lose baby teeth growing up. I don't know they should lose teeth later on in life being that their bodies do not wear down.

Hmmm... we have Morgoth coming up with evil creatures left and right, dreadful servants who torture and ruin all that is good that they can get their hands on. Pure evil, cunning to the extent that I admire it, but the world becomes sick because elf pregnancy is addressed?
Does it hit too close to reality? Why sick?


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *Does it hit too close to reality?*



Yes, that's it actually. 
To me, it's still a fantasy world. Something to lose yourself in. Imagine you're just that one elf or dwarf.


Maybe sick wasnt the right word... S'ry bout that.


----------



## klugiglugus (Jan 8, 2003)

Do you think it differs with Hobbits as well? No I don't realy want to know actualy


----------



## Skyfang (Jan 13, 2003)

12 months????


----------



## Gothmog (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skyfang _
> *12 months????     *


 Why not? It is not as if they are pushed for time.


----------



## Skyfang (Jan 14, 2003)

True, very true, but 12 months of raging hormones. No thanks. Unless that is diffrent too...

 What am i talking about... I don't know the first thing about pregnancies, that goodness!


----------



## Tuor (Jan 16, 2003)

Morgoth ain't the lord of the damned, unpronouceable klug. Isn't it Mandos? or his wife? I can't remember now.


----------



## Skyfang (Jan 17, 2003)

Uhm, me not know. Have to brush up on my knowledge


----------

